# How to delete specific files in folder & subfolders



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Open up a folder window. In the upper right corner is a search box.
Enter *(2).jpg in the search box and hit enter. It should bring back a list of the duplicate pictures.

Select them all in the list and hit the delete key. 

Double check your originals then empty the recycle bin.


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Open up a folder window. In the upper right corner is a search box.
> Enter *(2).jpg in the search box and hit enter. It should bring back a list of the duplicate pictures.
> 
> Select them all in the list and hit the delete key.
> ...


Thx for your reply. 

That works, but also brings up all other files with the number 2 in them (there are many).


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try this in the search box:

name:~"*(2)*"


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Try this in the search box:
> 
> name:~"*(2)*"


Worked Dan! Thx and Have a great weekend!


----------



## justplumducky (Aug 7, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Try this in the search box:
> 
> name:~"*(2)*"


Dan, I just noticed that I misread your instruction. Instead of entering: name:~"*(2)*" , I only entered: ~"*(2)*" but still worked as I said. 

Just wanted to let you know...


----------

